# Newfoundland x Great Pyrenees



## bknthesdle

Would that cross make for a good LGD?


----------



## Oregon Julie

Maybe, but not likely. Do your self a big favor and get something that is entirely LGD breeding and preferably from working parents. Even those situations can end up with a dog who doesn't work, but you are stacking the deck in your favor. A bad "LGD" can cost you more then the predators you are trying to protect against.


----------



## KSALguy

would make an awesome pet i would guess, but i would not trust ANY CROSSBRED dog that has NON LGD blood in it for a full time LGD role, even though the Newfundland was not bred as a high agressive prey drive they are still not suited to the LGD life, if for no other reason as Newfys are COMPANIon dogs, if you take a companion dog and stick it outside away from its people bad things can happen due to depression and bordom with the dog, 

LGD's were not bred for companion pet roles, they are ment to stay outside and watch over the herd with very VERY little input from you, this mix is likely to be mildly bipolar at best,


----------



## SFM in KY

Might or might not. Newfs are not a livestock breed or guard breed but were developed as a working dog for fishermen and historically are noted for water rescue and now more companion dogs than anything else.

The cross could produce a good LGD if the instinct for livestock guarding came through rather than the Newf 'water rescue'/ companion disposition being dominant but in a cross you don't know what you are going to get.


----------



## Barn Yarns

I would also say no. There are lots of LGD's available that are proven livestock dogs.


----------



## wendle

This probably belongs in the Livestock guardian dog forum. To answer your question. The Newfoundland, I believe is related somehow to the Great Pyrenees, so it may very well make a good lgd. Just like any other breed, it will be up to the parent's heritage as to how good the dog will be at it's job. You will be wise to look into what the parents and their parents were used for, and how well they did their job.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I think a Newfie cross may lack the grit it would take to attack a large predator. I doubt it would hurt the stock, but I don't think it has what it takes to protect. They are just too gentle.


----------



## Ross

I copied this thread to the guard animal forum (where it really belongs) so please check there for more relies too. No problem asking here but not everyone checks for LGD posts on the sheep board.


----------



## Hespa

If you wanted a dog that barked when people came, enjoyed "helping" on the farm, interacting/playing with you, would this cross be good for that type of situation?


----------



## BarbadosSheep

Hespa said:


> If you wanted a dog that barked when people came, enjoyed "helping" on the farm, interacting/playing with you, would this cross be good for that type of situation?


Yes, this cross would probably make a very nice general farm dog and pet. I just dont think it would have the protection drive it needs to take on a predator.


----------

